# Fonatur



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

From time to time people on sites such as this seem to be looking for places in Mexico to relocate to.

There is a governmental agency which from time to time picks, primarily coastal areas it seems, for development. Here is a link to their website.

FONATUR-Bienvenido al Fondo Nacional de Fomento al Turismo

When we were both 20 years younger and working our tails off and there was a direct American flight out of Miami - we seriously considered buying in Huatulco. There were auctions for oceanfront/oceanview lots like every month. The lots all had all essential utilities. There were a lot of 'famous' folk that bought in in the early stages. But there was a caveat - you had to complete construction in like something like 24 months. 

We never acted and perhaps 10 years later we went back to see if we were right/wrong in not buying. I think we both agreed that we made the right decision in not buying - although it was still a nice place. 

Fonatur is still out there and they are still developing new projects.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Back when Huatulco was a gleam in the developers' eyes, I was passing through the area and stopped for lunch at a little family outdoor restaurant. The owner was very friendly and sat down with us to talk. He told us that all the locals were being kicked off their lands with no compensation so that the area could be turned into a tourist destination.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Fonatur built Cancun, Loreto, among other places.
Mexican politicians buy land, and then Fonatur comes in and makes the politicians filthy rich by building infrastructure. Politicians sell land to Hotels, and keep prime real estate as value increases exponetially.
Place becomes an environmental and social mess, cycle continues elsewhere.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

ElPocho said:


> Fonatur built Cancun, Loreto, among other places.
> Mexican politicians buy land, and then Fonatur comes in and makes the politicians filthy rich by building infrastructure. Politicians sell land to Hotels, and keep prime real estate as value increases exponetially.
> Place becomes an environmental and social mess, cycle continues elsewhere.


I like the story of when FONATUR was just getting started in the late 70's it came out with a list of relatively undeveloped beach towns with enormous potential which they ranked. Cancún came in at #2, and the winner was.... San Blas, Nayarit. Except there was a small problem, actually billions of small problems in San Blas---- *jejenes*. So fonatur set some of the best and brightest insectologists on eradicating the mosquito plague, and they _failed_. A couple of longtime San Blas residents I know say that was a blessing.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

perropedorro said:


> I like the story of when FONATUR was just getting started in the late 70's it came out with a list of relatively undeveloped beach towns with enormous potential which they ranked. Cancún came in at #2, and the winner was.... San Blas, Nayarit. Except there was a small problem, actually billions of small problems in San Blas---- *jejenes*. So fonatur set some of the best and brightest insectologists on eradicating the mosquito plague, and they _failed_. A couple of longtime San Blas residents I know say that was a blessing.


 Jejenes are sand flies, not mosquitoes. San Blas may have a mosquito problem as well, but it's the sand flies that everyone talks about.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

perropedorro said:


> I like the story of when FONATUR was just getting started in the late 70's it came out with a list of relatively undeveloped beach towns with enormous potential which they ranked. Cancún came in at #2, and the winner was.... San Blas, Nayarit. Except there was a small problem, actually billions of small problems in San Blas---- *jejenes*. So fonatur set some of the best and brightest insectologists on eradicating the mosquito plague, and they _failed_. A couple of longtime San Blas residents I know say that was a blessing.


Amen to that brother!
I like the Yucatan coast because the oligarchy in Yucatan won't let the Federal government have it's way with their coast.
They all spent Summers at the family houses on the beach. It's personal.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> Amen to that brother!
> I like the Yucatan coast because the oligarchy in Yucatan won't let the Federal government have it's way with their coast.
> They all spent Summers at the family houses on the beach. It's personal.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Isn't Cancún on the Yucatan coast?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Isn't Cancún on the Yucatan coast?


That is in the state of Quintana Roo, it was a territory not too long ago. 
The state capital is Chetumal.

The state of Yucatan used to have that area and the state of Campeche.

It also used to be it's own country.
They were also fighting the Maya Indians as late as mid 1800.

Look up "guerra de castas", it's interesting.


The people here are proud to be from Yucatan, not so much Mexican.
It feels separate, unique. 





Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> That is in the state of Quintana Roo, it was a territory not too long ago.
> The state capital is Chetumal.
> 
> The state of Yucatan used to have that area and the state of Campeche.
> ...


When I mentioned the Yucatan coast in a previous post, I was referring to the Yucatan Peninsula, not the State of Yucatan.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> When I mentioned the Yucatan coast in a previous post, I was referring to the Yucatan Peninsula, not the State of Yucatan.


Maybe you should state the Mexcan part of the Yucatan Peninsula.... 

Actually if you drew a straight line from just East of Cd. del Carmen to a point just North of Livingston Guatemala you would see the complete Yucatan Peninsula as it comprises parts of SouthEast Mexico, the Peten Region of Guatemala and all of Belize.......


----------

